# TODAY ON RO



## Phinnsmommy

[align=center]*Today on R.O!

*[/align]

[align=left]Can you believe it's yet another day? Well today is extra special, we need lots of healing vibes and thoughts for many special bunnies.
[/align]

First, send some vibes to Belfast, UK, for *Munchkins *petshop babies. Munchkin has been such a gift to them, and they are now suffering from Haemorrhage Entercolitis. Im sure with her amazing care, and our vibes, we can get them over this!

*Sas'* foster bunny Jordan, is not doing to well. The vet found some lumps in his abdomen, and we all need to wish and hope they are not cancer! Come on Jordan!

*Binkies *felt some odd lumps on her boy Gravy, took him to the vet like a good slave, and found out they were bot flies! Yuck! He had a nasty infection, but with such a good bunny Mom, he will heal quickly.

Poor *NzMinilops' (Michelle) *baby BunBun has been acting off today. Some members on the forum suspect EC, and since there are not very many rabbit-savvy vets in NZ, send lots of vibes he gets better!

Another bun that needs some vibes is Macey, who's slave is *XxMontanaxX. *The little girl has not been eating as much as normal, so lets send some telepathical munchies over her way!

Also, a very sweet girl owned (ha) by *Bunnys_rule63 *has been battling a foot abbcess for a few weeks now! Send vibes for a healed toe!
On a better note, *naturestee's *foster, Luna, is recovering well from her dental surgery! Yay Luna!

*TK Bunnies' *boy, Vin, who was neutered on Monday, and came home yesterday with only 2 little stitches and a big appetite for treats! 

Also wanted to wish Louis (*Bambi Sunshine *) a good trip at the vet today, he is getting his tear ducts flushed!

Phew! Lots of vibes! Very important though!

On a funnier not here is the RANDOM FUN FACT OF THE DAY!!! :biggrin2:

_" The human eye blinks an average 4,200,000 times a year!!!"

_Oh, ho, ho, *34 more days until christmas!


*For all of you Americans traveling for Thanksgiving, stay safe! We hope you have fun trips!

*Alright,

Adios!*
*
*


----------



## Bo B Bunny

I'm so happy Gravy hasn't got cancer, but wooweee those pictures of his wound... YIKES! He's a lucky guy to have binkies! 

I'm hoping and sending good vibes to all the ones who need it. 

Have a great day everyone!!!


----------



## ~BunBuns~

hmm..._ 4,200,000 times a year..

*Sending good vibes* hope all those buns will be ok!!!

-April and Bunbuns
_


----------



## pamnock

Phinnsmommy, thank you so much for taking the time to do these updates. I've been so busy that I don't have time to get on the forum much lately, and these updates are a *great* way to keep up on the latest news.

Kudos to you for all your hard work on the forum!



Pam


----------



## BlueGiants

_" The human eye blinks an average 4,200,000 times a year!!!"_



:shock2:


I wanna know how many calories that burns! Does it count as exercise? LOL!

Phinnsmommy, you are wonderful to take on this task! And it so much fun to read! Thank you!


----------



## TK Bunnies

[align=center]_*ray:Sending LOTS of good vibes ray:*_[/align]
[align=left]I don't think blinking will count as excersie until you start doing some cross training such as eyerobics (in other words weird eye twiches). Or until you start doing excessive blinking! rivateeyesrivateeyesrivateeyesrivateeyesrivateeyes[/align]
[align=left]-TK :tongue[/align]


----------



## TK Bunnies

*BlueGiants wrote: *


> Phinnsmommy, you are wonderful to take on this task! And it so much fun to read! Thank you!


:yeahthat:


----------



## Bassetluv

What a great idea for a thread! I love this, as my attention span when I'm perusing the forum tends to often be at a minimum, and there's many threads I don't get to read...and often I'm quite out of the loop as to what's going on.This is wonderful!

Thank you Phinnsmommy, for all the trouble you went to in doing this...


----------



## Phinnsmommy

Thanks everyone. Its no problem, I enjoy doing it really .


----------



## XxMontanaxX

Thanks Silvs!

For doing this and including Macey. :] She ate her pellets all gone last night btw.

And ray: for all the other bunnies!!!


----------



## Phinnsmommy

:bump


----------

